# Need Help String Burn First Aid



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

OlyShoot said:


> I sure this never happens to the experts, but my bow arm has been attacked several times this year (usually because I'm focusing elsewhere on a new invention, or a new technique).


You want an extra 1/4 inch lateral, 1/2 inch longitudinal clearance? Involves changing your grip and a slight limb alignment adjustment (i.e. screw the "plane"). PM me if you're interested, and good at art and craft.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Protection first. Do you use an arm guard? If so maybe selecting a longer/larger guard for when trying new techniques.

Ice and compression for after impacts. 

If well protected, unless it's causing other types of pain, you can continue to shoot. If the burn is severe, at least wait for the swelling to go down.

DC


----------



## OlyShoot (Feb 10, 2013)

Compression is something I didn't think of. Do you apply like with an ACE elastic wrap


----------



## NOVABB (Feb 7, 2013)

Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation. RICE Yes an ace bandage.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

OlyShoot said:


> Compression is something I didn't think of. Do you apply like with an ACE elastic wrap


Depending on how severe, just a large bandaid pulled tight may be enough. without seeing the "burn" it's hard to say. if it's a large area co-band or ACE would be appropriate.

DC


----------



## OlyShoot (Feb 10, 2013)

Always used an arm guard. I started with the beiter but switched for summer to the large oval Easton. It does provide more protection and I like the magnetic fastening system vs the beiter stick your arm through three elastic bands. Lately I've been hit right at elbow just before the guard starts. I know it's due to not rotating shoulder/arm enough or it could be the jäger grip. But it happens and I'm looking for first aid therapy advice


----------



## OlyShoot (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for your tips. A cold soda can has been the only immediate relief I've found. But it's not very sterile.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

As long as you have not broken the skin (just bruises) then you do not need sterile. Your skin is pretty much water tight. A cold soda can would be a great first cooling..

RE: turning the elbow/arm: properly used the Jager grip should make clearance better not worse. The knuckles of your bow hand should be at about 45 degrees from vertical. This usually makes it easier to turn your elbow out of the way.. You might want to try a full length (upper and lower arm) arm guard for when you are trying new things.. You can always go back to the shorter arm guards once you have worked out the kinks..

DC


----------



## LECLEC (Jul 30, 2015)

**** not medical advice*****
treatment 
its a bruise /hematoma i'd still go with RICE rest ice (or cold pack) compression (ace bandage) elevation (above heart)
if it hurts prolly not a good idea to reinjure it. plus area will be in inflammatory state making fore arm more injury prone. 
once inflammation phase is over... alternating warm and cold will stimulate circulation and may speed up healing process
i'd mention it to your MD. (we dont know you previous medical history, medications, current diagnosis......)

+ 1 on fix form, prevention is best medicine......

saw some one at range that combined 5 maybe more beiter arm guards


----------

